# Desert Tortoise Enclosure Construction Project



## Shamus Leary (Aug 30, 2016)

Greetings everyone. Thought I would share the construction of an enclosure im building for my desert tortoise. Let me start by saying that I am no professional and anything you see me do may not be the best way or even the correct way to do this so please do your own research and practice proper safety and construction methods. It will be 16 feet long and 7 feet wide. I have plenty of critters where I live so I will be overbuilding this enclosure to keep out unwanted visitors. Just started this past weekend and I will update the pictures as I make progress. I am considering using a "Dogloo" as a burrow and partially burying it, making the entrance underground. The inside of the enclosure will include a small pond, a rock area, grass area, a borrow and a dirt area. Any suggestions or comments are appreciated.

Materials include: 16x8x6 Masonry Blocks, 12x12 paver stones, Concrete, mortar, grout, corrugated pipe, fasteners, pvc pipe, fence posts and 4' field fence.

Will be looking to plant some small plants, bushes and grasses and have the small pond with a waterfall..


----------



## Shamus Leary (Aug 30, 2016)

BTW... Cant believe I spelled the title wrong.. Tortoise not tortise..wow


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 30, 2016)

Shamus Leary said:


> BTW... Cant believe I spelled the title wrong.. Tortoise not tortise..wow


A very warm welcome to the forum! 

That seems interesting. Look forward to seeing it when it's ready for a LUCKY tort.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 30, 2016)

Looking good and looking forward to seeing it develop into a lovely habitat for your care! Fun! 

And, yes! Welcome to the forum, lotsa kind and knowing people here to help us with our tortoises, and turtles. And life. Yay!


----------



## orv (Aug 30, 2016)

While viewing your beautiful enclosure, my only concern is that as diggers, California Desert Tortoises may be inclined to borough out from under the concrete blocks if they are left near surface level. In my enclosure I've dug the blocks down so that the top of the bottom block is right around surface level. Enjoy living with these incredible creatures. Remember, you don't owe them as pets: yor are the tortoises steward.


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2016)

My daughter thinks you should go bigger. I agree with her. Much bigger. At least double what you've got lined out there.


----------



## Shamus Leary (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi orv, I considered that they could dig out and to stop that I will be lining the entire bottom of the enclosure with 12x12 concrete paving stones and filling 10" of soil and rock on top of that so I don't think they will be able to get through that and it should also keep all the burrowing critters I have around here out. The ground is also almost solid decomposed granite and almost impossible to dig so this will be inescapable... in theory..

Hi Tom, I agree with you and your daughter and I would like to double or triple the size but I am limited in space and if I make it any bigger I wont be able to navigate my yard. Also, the materials are not super expensive but each time I increase the size the price goes up and up.. I already made it bigger than the original plan. The current size will be about 112 square feet so Flash will have to make due with that. My budget for this is around $300 and im almost there already... and I still have to grout all the block so im looking at another 100 in grout lol.. Maybe I should start a fundme page ;-) btw.. it looks bigger when you stand in the middle than it does in the picture.

All the research I have done said that the outdoor size of the enclosure should be at least 6x10 for one to six tortoise's and im at 7x16 and 24" deep or the size of the terrarium should be proportional to the size of the tortoise. My tortoise is about 7"x4".. A good rule to go by is that it should be 10 times as long as the tortoise's length, 5 times as wide as the tortoise's width, and 3 times as high as the tortoise's length. The minimum size should be 2 feet by 4 feet.. Using these figures, even when hes 12" long it will still be sufficient. Mine will be 27 times his length and 21 times his width.
What type of plants and such do you think I should plant?


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Sep 2, 2016)

I have many succulents and plenty of Aloes in my yard, he loves them all. Also many Gazanias and some Bermuda grass. I m trying to grow some Collard Greens. I supplement his food with Parsnip, Squash leaves, and occasional Tomatoes. He'll love your place.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2016)

It has been my experience that most tortoises don't dig under a fence to escape. All bets are off when it comes to Russians, they do dig under to escape, but the desert tortoises don't. That is, unless they can see daylight under the fence.

Desert tortoises eat grass. If at all possible, plant Bermuda grass in that yard. You will only have to supplement then. The grass will be their main meal.


----------



## Shamus Leary (Sep 2, 2016)

I will make sure to plant some Bermuda grass and some succulents.. Maybe some small bushes to provide shade. Thanks guys.. and Yvonne I was just in Clovis the other day at a friends house. Down there all the time


----------



## orv (Sep 3, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> It has been my experience that most tortoises don't dig under a fence to escape. All bets are off when it comes to Russians, they do dig under to escape, but the desert tortoises don't. That is, unless they can see daylight under the fence.
> 
> Desert tortoises eat grass. If at all possible, plant Bermuda grass in that yard. You will only have to supplement then. The grass will be their main meal.



My male has attempted to dig his way out in the past. These more recent years he seems to have resolved that he's stuck in his habitat and has limited his digging to the occasional expansion of his borough. His habitat is roughly 70' by 20' so one would think that he has enough territory.


----------



## orv (Sep 3, 2016)

I sorry for the screw-up above . . . perhaps my intent can be understood anyway. Sorry.


----------



## Lemonade (Oct 2, 2016)

My tortoises don't necessarily dig to escape, but they would like a cement block as a roof for their burrow. I've made burrows for mine that are self contained, so they can't get past a certain point, but I sometimes find they've tried to start another, which I then fill in.

Mine LOVE grape leaves. If you have a place for a grapevine either inside or outside to hang over, I would recommend it.


----------



## P. A. (Dec 10, 2016)

Gopherus Guy said:


> I have many succulents and plenty of Aloes in my yard, he loves them all. Also many Gazanias and some Bermuda grass. I m trying to grow some Collard Greens. I supplement his food with Parsnip, Squash leaves, and occasional Tomatoes. He'll love your place.
> View attachment 185595




I am a new member and have 2 Desert Tortoises that we adopted from the Living Desert rescue program in Palm Desert, CA. My question is what succulents can they eat? I was advised to feed opuntia, bermuda, collards, grape leaves, etc., which I grow. I know they can eat cactus but lots of succulents are euphoria, many of which are toxic to humans and I don't know how they affect tortoises. I would love to plant some other plants. What specific succulents do yours eat?
Thanks


----------

